# How to orient edges effieciently?



## Harris Chan (Jun 10, 2007)

When I'm doing 3 cycles, I'm always wasting a lot of time to figure out the best why to orient the edges (like how to pair them up, to orient may be 4 at a time). I don't really use any set up moves much...I just rotate it (I guess it's not a very good idea..)

How do you guys memo the EO and solve it efficiently?

And what is your avg for EO step (memo and execution)?


----------



## pjk (Jun 10, 2007)

When I orient edges, I try to do 4 at a time, if not, I do 2 at a time. I memo EO by numbers, or visually, depending on the case, and I'd say it takes at most 5-7 seconds to memo, and around 10-15 to solve. You should always use setups to get 4 at a time, or you can do an 8 flip if you have like 6 edges flipped, and then just fix the 2 you flipped wrong. The 8 edge flip is (r R b B)x3.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 10, 2007)

I have just started blindfolded and average around 8 minutes (10 last week, 15 last month). EO is the easiest step for me and takes about 1 minute for analysis, memo and execution.

I know only how to orient 2 edges at a time and 4 edges at a time and prefer to do it on the U layer. If 2 edges are already on the same face, I just rotate the cube so they are on U. If 3 edges are already on the same face I add a fourth one.

I memo things like "all 4 on U-face after B2, then 2 on front-mid-slice after you turn R". This would orient (UF, UL, UR, DB and LF-RD)

Give me a few examples and I will tell you how I would group them.

I think it would be usefull for me to know a 12-flip. If almost every edge is misoriented, just flip them all and then flip the ones that were correct already again.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jun 10, 2007)

How about this one? 

D' U2 R U R' B F2 R2 F D' L B' D2 F' U' B' L2 U B2 U2 B' D2 U2 L B'

scramble it like how you would hold your cube while doing BLD. I actually orient into UDRL group...so there are only 4 misorientated edges XD 

I would do x2 U L (M' U)x4 (M U)*4 L' U' x2

May be..if there are many edges misorientated in a tricky way...you can just orient it to either UDFB or UDRL? hmm but just orienting more than needed is a good idea


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 10, 2007)

I am not even going to try that one. If you have 4 misoriented edges and can use 2 setup-moves + 4-flip I don't think it can be approved without learning an incredible amount of algorithms.

Just give a couple of "hard" ones.


----------



## Cubinator (Jun 10, 2007)

For me, with orienting edges in the UDFB group, I would say to do R' F x2 z (R' F R F')x5 z' x2 F' R. I would do it the same way as you for UDLR.

I memo EO after EP and CP. Memo is around 5-10 seconds, execution around 10-15. I'm averaging in the mid-4's right now, with my PB in the upper 3's.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Harris Chan+Jun 10 2007, 06:34 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Harris Chan @ Jun 10 2007, 06:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>I would do x2 U L (M' U)x4 (M U)*4 L' U' x2
> [/b]_


_
y' R U' R (M' U')*4 R' U R' y
y L U L (M' U)*4 L' U' L' y'

<!--QuoteBegin-AvGalen_@Jun 10 2007, 06:55 AM
*I don't think it can be approved*[/quote]
Approved or improved?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for correcting me Stefan. I think my english needs to improve. That way more of what I write could get approved.

See you in the US next weekend.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 13, 2007)

You might like this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjhOBiSk8Gg&NR=1


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StefanPochmann_@Jun 13 2007, 10:35 PM
> * You might like this one:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjhOBiSk8Gg&NR=1 *


  Funny
Stefan do you plan to actively use this forum from now on? Just wondering since you've posted quite a few things recently.
You could also compete in our nice lovely forum competition if you like


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2007)

> *You might like this one:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjhOBiSk8Gg&NR=1
> *



i didn'd under stand any singular world sad he.


----------

